# Nascar In Texas Anyone Watching?



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Go Carl #99!!


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

NAS...What?


----------



## prevish gang (Mar 19, 2006)

Oregon_Camper said:


> NAS...What?


Forgive him Joz. He obviously needs to up his post count. That's why he didn't respond to your question. LOL

To answer your question, yes. I am watching and hoping Carl or Biffle knocks JJ out of the lead today.

Darlene


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

prevish gang said:


> NAS...What?


Forgive him Joz. He obviously needs to up his post count. That's why he didn't respond to your question. LOL

To answer your question, yes. I am watching and hoping Carl or Biffle knocks JJ out of the lead today.

Darlene
[/quote]

OH....you mean that thingy where cars do nothing but make left hand turns?


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Yes it is looking good for Rousch/fenway today.


----------



## shelty (Jun 26, 2008)

Hoping the #48 makes a right turn.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

shelty said:


> Hoping the #48 makes a right turn.


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Hows that for fuel mileage.







Gotta love it it's becoming a real bonafide chase.







Only 106 points back from #48.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

prevish gang said:


> NAS...What?


Forgive him Joz. He obviously needs to up his post count. That's why he didn't respond to your question. LOL

To answer your question, yes. I am watching and hoping Carl or Biffle knocks JJ out of the lead today.

Darlene
[/quote]
Sorry I missed the fun! I was sitting in the movie room watching 57" of Hi-Definition point loss..... Wow Jimmie didnt get off to a good start did he.

I do have to say.....hoping Jimmie would get knocked out of the points lead.....come on.....









Crazy Carl got lucky. Good for him and my boy Rousch! Hes making it look close at least. Nobody has ever come back from 60 or more points and won the chase with 3 races left. (so i heard) Maybe he will. Coarse he will have to get Jimmie down 1 lap and gain 15+ positions on him in the next 2 races to do it......























well, i better shut up now..


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

jozway said:


> Hoping the #48 makes a right turn.
































[/quote]

Oh come on, did you see the race ???? i believe they all made 6 right turns........OUT OF THE PIT BOXES AT EACH STOP!!


----------



## jozway (Jan 28, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> NAS...What?


Forgive him Joz. He obviously needs to up his post count. That's why he didn't respond to your question. LOL

To answer your question, yes. I am watching and hoping Carl or Biffle knocks JJ out of the lead today.

Darlene
[/quote]
Sorry I missed the fun! I was sitting in the movie room watching 57" of Hi-Definition point loss..... Wow Jimmie didnt get off to a good start did he.

I do have to say.....hoping Jimmie would get knocked out of the points lead.....come on.....









Crazy Carl got lucky. Good for him and my boy Rousch! Hes making it look close at least. Nobody has ever come back from 60 or more points and won the chase with 3 races left. (so i heard) Maybe he will. Coarse he will have to get Jimmie down 1 lap and gain 15+ positions on him in the next 2 races to do it......























well, i better shut up now..
[/quote]

It's defineatly a long shot for Carl but it's still possible


----------

